# Shooter sandwich



## cave76 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm seeing references to shooter sandwiches now-----seems like all of a sudden. Probably just never noticed them before---- but food fads do seem to come and go.

Muffuletta Shooter's-Style Sandwiches | Serious Eats : Recipes

Roasted Vegetable and Goat Cheese Shooter's-Style Sandwich | Serious Eats : Recipes

Has anyone made something like these? I'm wondering about making one or two using a sourdough roll since a whole loaf would be too much.


----------



## Addie (Mar 22, 2014)

cave76 said:


> I'm seeing references to shooter sandwiches now-----seems like all of a sudden. Probably just never noticed them before---- but food fads do seem to come and go.
> 
> Muffuletta Shooter's-Style Sandwiches | Serious Eats : Recipes
> 
> ...



I have made muffaletta sandwiches for the family. But they only last for one meal. 

If you want to make a sandwich, then do it. A sandwich is a sandwich. Giving it a new name doesn't change the fact that it is a sandwich. A lot of times I will make a sandwich minus the bread. A slice of meat, a slice of cheese and then another slice of meat with a small amount of mayo in the middle. You can use any kind of bread you choose to.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Mar 22, 2014)

cave76 said:


> I'm seeing references to shooter sandwiches now-----seems like all of a sudden. Probably just never noticed them before---- but food fads do seem to come and go.
> 
> Muffuletta Shooter's-Style Sandwiches | Serious Eats : Recipes
> 
> ...



Thanks cave. That is the change to the everyday sandwich I have been looking for.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 22, 2014)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Thanks cave. That is the change to the everyday sandwich I have been looking for.



You're welcome. After you make one, would you send me some?  Or at least post your recipe here for inspiration?


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 23, 2014)

cave76 said:


> I'm seeing references to shooter sandwiches now-----seems like all of a sudden. Probably just never noticed them before---- but food fads do seem to come and go.
> 
> Muffuletta Shooter's-Style Sandwiches | Serious Eats : Recipes
> 
> ...


Over here (UK) the shooting sandwich was traditionally taken on shooting parties. It would fit in the pocket (sliced and wrapped in paper or a cloth) without squashing if you were a beater or the gamekeeper or could be part of the hamper meal (to be sliced on site) brought by the servants for the delectation of the shoot host and his guests in and between massacring the pheasant and grouse.

I've noticed a few recipes for this sort of thing cropping up in magazines and on television recently so perhaps it's the latest food fad.

I don't see why you couldn't make individual ones.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yet another shooter's sandwich today! One I definitely have to try!

Pork Carnitas and Oaxaca Cheese Shooter's-Sandwich With Spicy Refried Beans and Pickled Red Onions | Serious Eats : Recipes


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 24, 2014)

Does it mean you have to shoot somebody to make it into a sandwich?


----------



## cave76 (Mar 24, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> Does it mean you have to shoot somebody to make it into a sandwich?



Yeah, and I have an unlimited number of candidates to supply me with sandwiches for years and  years!


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 24, 2014)

I've never heard them referred to as shooter's sandwiches, but I LOVE a good sandwich anytime.    Thanks for the reminder about muffuletta sammies....love them!


----------

